# LFTS 11/4



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> It’s always nice when it’s bigger than you think...


Yes it is and it is a freakin stud! Congrats on that beautiful buck with some serious mass. Beautiful.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Way to go Hubb!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 3X8 (Oct 4, 2019)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> It’s always nice when it’s bigger than you think...


Awesome!


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Walt Donaldson said:


> I'd say before if I had to guess. Over promise, under deliver.
> 
> I did see a pic of the BEAST.........HUBB may have over-delivered.


Thought he was just a camera man.. Good to see karma coming back to him after all the youth he takes out


----------



## hk_sl8 (Oct 24, 2011)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> It’s always nice when it’s bigger than you think...


Awesome buck! Great mass! Congrats!


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats on a heavy massed buck with great character.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Wild Thing said:


> Some of my scrapes are in heavy cover and I am still getting action on them. In fact, while going around tubing the last of my apple tree trunks yesterday, I found 3 freshly opened up natural scrapes.
> 
> Last night I had an encounter with probably the biggest buck I've ever seen on our property and he was heading towards my mock scrape. Unfortunately, the S wind would shift to an E wind from time to time which worried me even though I've never had a deer come in to this setup from the NW. Wouldn't you know it - that is exactly where he came from and I'm sure he got a little of my scent.
> 
> ...


Rut was early this year, lottta guys missed it.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

mbrewer said:


> Rut was early this year, lottta guys missed it.


That's what the wife keeps telling me.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> It’s always nice when it’s bigger than you think...


Outstanding! Good thing you had you one of them giant bows, regular sized bow might not have gotterdone. 

That deer has the kind of mass no one wants to miss! Congrats


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> It’s always nice when it’s bigger than you think...


Gnarly!!!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

That's a nice one.


----------



## DowningAir (Oct 8, 2009)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> It’s always nice when it’s bigger than you think...


The new hole in the horn buck!

Beautiful deer. Congrats!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> It’s always nice when it’s bigger than you think...


That's what she said (someone had to say it)


Cool that it has a torpedo launcher on that right side


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Congrats on great buck Hub.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> It’s always nice when it’s bigger than you think...


Can't get any better than that. Congrats!


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

THE BIG1!!!


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Congrats Hub!! Stud!

Here’s my view this afternoon.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Nice buck Hubb!


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Wow. Great buck. That’s a knee knocker.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Wild Thing said:


> One would certainly hope so.... Where is ol St Hubert (Patron Saint of Hunters) when you need him?
> 
> Note: While St Hubert is the Paton Saint of Hunters, he is also Patron Saint of the Mentally Insane! Not sure if there is a correlation there or not


Saint Hubert is in the pocket of my duck hunting jacket.


----------



## Bandit Time (Oct 4, 2019)

GoBluehunter said:


> I'm sorry, but this post seems out of place in this hunting forum?


 Some tools/fools can not help themselves..99.9% oh forget it he is not worth it.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Hung a double ladder stand at 10 this morning hoping for an absolute miracle 
Good luck everyone
















Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## KMB2481 (Nov 12, 2010)

Congrats Hubb! What a stud!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

This feels like killing weather. 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Skibum said:


> This feels like killing weather.
> 
> View attachment 451727
> 
> ...


Cover your ears young man, you'll catch cold!!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Thanks to @smith34 for the B1G1.
> 
> story later fellas. *Weighed 200# on the nose*.
> View attachment 451723


You talking about that chick from Shiels? How did it smell?


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> It’s always nice when it’s bigger than you think...


Beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Really planned on going this evening. After getting tree set it up. Sal says get the lights I opened up a box to this mess. She says "just untangle them" 2 hrs later finally won't light. Not gonna make it out sal sent me Walmart for red bulbs. Now I'm way behind good luck everyone


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

bowhunter426 said:


> I am on a diet. Got any buttons?


Here is a fake one. I think its healthier, kinda like vegan meat...?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Trout King said:


> You talking about that chick from Shiels? How did it smell?


Like cologne


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

At the Ravines tonight. Not a whole lot happening yet. Beautiful Afternoon!

Congrats Hubb! Frikken Monster!


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Just had a spike at 5yrds hang and hunt double ladder stand works but is a huge pain in the azz with one person









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Cover your ears young man, you'll catch cold!!


Yes dad...











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Skibum said:


> This feels like killing weather.
> 
> View attachment 451727
> 
> ...


Get it done Bud!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> It’s always nice when it’s bigger than you think...


That’s a STUD!! Love the mass. Congrats 



HUBBHUNTER said:


> Thanks to @smith34 for the B1G1.
> 
> story later fellas. Weighed 200# on the nose.
> View attachment 451723


Was that live weight or dressed?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Walked a fence line trail into this stand. It's full of new rubs!


----------



## Bandit Time (Oct 4, 2019)

lizajane said:


> Beautiful. Congrats.


Tank


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Well I was gonna post up some pictures of the big buck that I screwed up on and got smoked by a explorer 15 minutes later but i don’t have enough signal.


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Are you guys seeing better buck movement in the morning or evening over the last few days?



Mornings for me.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Would like to give a big shout out to whoever just pulled in 80 yards from me and started cutting wood. U da man bro.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

hypox said:


> On my walk in
> 
> View attachment 451781


That’s funny, I saw one just like it on my way to my stand this afternoon too!





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Wife just sent me this. Its a limited hunt shes on tho antlerless only. Would have been an aweso.e first deer! I told her it took me 10 years to get that close to an 8 point lol. Im out glassing a spot in case she cant connect tonight to maybe give another option for tomorrow.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Groundsize said:


> Well I was gonna post up some pictures of the big buck that I screwed up on and got smoked by a explorer 15 minutes later but i don’t have enough signal.


I put it in the 11/29 thread also........


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Late start in Northern Kent after 4 days at deer camp. Looks like the pop up scrapes have gone dead.
Shoot straight!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just passed a 2 yr old 8 point and a 6 point a few min apart. Looking for one much bigger for my last buck tag! 





















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Groundsize said:


> Well I was gonna post up some pictures of the big buck that I screwed up on and got smoked by a explorer 15 minutes later but i don’t have enough signal.


For those interested in viewing this stud buck, RMH posted the pic in the LFTS 10/29 thread. It was a dandy I’m assuming the explorer didn’t fare so well? Darn nice buck.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

3 bucks and a few doe. One decent buck


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

vsmorgantown said:


> For those interested in viewing this stud buck, RMH posted the pic in the LFTS 10/29 thread. It was a dandy I’m assuming the explorer didn’t fare so well? Darn nice buck.


Copy picture and put in this thread !


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Rain never seems to end up here.... who’s ready for snow??


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Groundsizes shattered dreams buck


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Just had a 4 point come through, he now is bedded 120 yards from me


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Here they are sneaking out of the woods To spend the night raiding backyard bird feeders. Think I can lease out the sunroom to some hunters??


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

My view glassing for the my wife. Identified a lot of bedding to the left, got a few apple trees with fruit still to the right around the close tree line.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

vsmorgantown said:


> View attachment 451829
> 
> Groundsizes shattered dreams buck


They call
Me Paul Buick now out here in Kalamazoo


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Wow!!



vsmorgantown said:


> View attachment 451829
> 
> Groundsizes shattered dreams buck


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

bmoffit said:


> Um ... I have a confused 6pt chasing a button buck and grunting at him around and around my stand..


Umm this is 2019..... You can't say that.


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Rain never seems to end up here.... who’s ready for snow??


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

CarnageProductions13 said:


> Rain never seems to end up here.... who’s ready for snow??
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Just got dumped on also lol


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

QDMAMAN said:


> *D I N K!!!*


Yeah but irrelevant, he still managed to shoot a big buck.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Hubba Bubba! That looks like an old war horse! Congrats Hubb! Looking forward to the highlights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

My wife at hotel deer camp with her white claw for her post hunt stories. Game plan for tomorrow will have her set up within 20 minutes of leaving the room lol. Roughing it lol!









Sent from my SM-N920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

5 does. Back at it in the morning. Bucks have to be somewhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ended up just seeing the 8 and 6 that I passed but at 5:10 the combine showed up and started cutting the corn down! Only one load tonight, but they will likely be cutting the rest tomorrow! I’ll be back in that stand before daylight tomorrow!!





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

Airoh said:


> Here they are sneaking out of the woods To spend the night raiding backyard bird feeders. Think I can lease out the sunroom to some hunters??
> 
> View attachment 451833
> View attachment 451831


How much for a nightly I mean daily rental?
Saturday to Saturday?


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

QDMAMAN said:


> Yesterday, I took the rattling antlers with me and at first shooting light I could see a "racked" buck about 400+ yards out in the neighbor's wheat field. I gave him the ol crash and bash with the antlers and he came across the field on a string and stood at 20 yds broadside for over 5 minutes looking for me.
> He's a scrapper for sure and wide with an 8 pt frame but 4 busted off tines.
> View attachment 451533
> View attachment 451535
> ...


Call him Duck. because it looks like he didn't


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Passed a nice 6 and a 2 1/2 yo busted up 7 point tonight. Wife’s uncle seen a giant a few hundred yards south of me. Might head back in to the same stand in the morning since the bucks are still tearing up the 3 scrapes in front of me daily. Big one was on the scrape at 8 yesterday morning when I wasn’t there.


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Got an arrow bloody at 530..... Not 100% on the shot bucked and fell down. Found blood and backed out waiting until 830 to head back to property.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> It’s always nice when it’s bigger than you think...


Nice job hubb, hell of a buck.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Great buck Hubb!

Was he a known entity or a wanderer that crossed paths with you just once?


----------



## Jarheadforever (Nov 3, 2015)

Tagged out it’s been an Awesome year started with my 13 point ended it with this dandy 8. Thank you Jesus and congrats too each and everyone of ya that connected today.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Jarheadforever said:


> Tagged out it’s been an Awesome year started with my 13 point ended it with this dandy 8. Thank you Jesus and congrats too each and everyone of ya that connected today.


Congrats on your success !


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Well my streak of pitiful hunting continues. Another day, 0 deer. Going back to last season, I haven’t seen a deer in the woods since November 13th. Buddy saw 3 does tonight, his boy 0 and my dad 0. Something is amiss with the herd around here the last couple years????


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Great buck jarhead!


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Crappietime said:


> Umm this is 2019..... You can't say that.


I’m... Sorry.. there was a “free spirited”. 6 pt chasing a button buck around and around my stand


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Jarheadforever said:


> Tagged out it’s been an Awesome year started with my 13 point ended it with this dandy 8. Thank you Jesus and congrats too each and everyone of ya that connected today.


Congrats on your season to remember!


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Playin' Hooky said:


> Great buck Hubb!
> 
> Was he a known entity or a wanderer that crossed paths with you just once?


First pic was Jan 2017, last pic 10/16/19


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Saw a new buck today. I decided not to return to the ground sit spot that had been eventful for me the last two times because I didn't want to blow it out. Tried a spot off to the periphery of the woods this time hoping to catch one on the way in. Very pretty smaller buck, probably 4-6 PT, zoomed by so quickly that I couldn't even swing the bow around. It sure was nice out there today. Congrats to the successful hunters. 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Jarheadforever said:


> Tagged out it’s been an Awesome year started with my 13 point ended it with this dandy 8. Thank you Jesus and congrats too each and everyone of ya that connected today.


Beautiful buck and awesome season jar and thank you for your service.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Had these two live dekes in the beans then the small 9pt I saw this morning enters the field and runs right at the does, grunting and they all flee to the woods. I just needed that doe to keep feeding 5 more yards to the right and I was sending an arrow but the 9pt messed up my plans. But was still a great hunt and great to be in a tree.
The dekes:


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Whiffed on a monster tonight. He jumped I miscalculated and it went under him hit a field rock and the bolt was doin cartwheels.

At least I recovered the bolt...

Monster I tell ya....


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

bmoffit said:


> I’m... Sorry.. there was a “free spirited”. 6 pt chasing a button buck around and around my stand


haha

I took your original comment “confused” as in confused a BB for a doe. Let’s have some common sense here, comment was light hearted, no need to apologize.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Jarheadforever said:


> Tagged out it’s been an Awesome year started with my 13 point ended it with this dandy 8. Thank you Jesus and congrats too each and everyone of ya that connected today.


Man what a year indeed! Congratulations! Pretty work × 2!!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Huntahalic said:


> Got an arrow bloody at 530..... Not 100% on the shot bucked and fell down. Found blood and backed out waiting until 830 to head back to property.


Fingers crossed 4 a short blood trail & a white belly shining @ the end of it John!!!


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

Trout King said:


> You talking about that chick from Shiels? How did it smell?


She was well over 200 if you’re talking about the one he got busted on the 2 track by the farm!


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Had an okay night in washtenaw co. Saw a really nice buck that was only a 4pt due to his other tine being busted off. Must like to fight, and really hope I get a glimpse at the buck that did that to him! Had another 6pt come by looking for doe's, and then 2 does right at dark.

Tomorrow is the last day of my vacation for hunting until this weekend. Might be able to sneak in a morning hunt or two before work this week. Really wishing I saw some better rut actions but is what it is.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

bucknasty11208 said:


> Well my streak of pitiful hunting continues. Another day, 0 deer. Going back to last season, I haven’t seen a deer in the woods since November 13th. Buddy saw 3 does tonight, his boy 0 and my dad 0. Something is amiss with the herd around here the last couple years????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Buck I am in Ingham co. Pm me if you want to make the drive and I guarantee you deer to change that luck. We have more here than the land can support.
Would love to help you out.
T


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

bucknasty11208 said:


> Well my streak of pitiful hunting continues. Another day, 0 deer. Going back to last season, I haven’t seen a deer in the woods since November 13th. Buddy saw 3 does tonight, his boy 0 and my dad 0. Something is amiss with the herd around here the last couple years????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


You need to find a new hunting property.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 131north (Mar 2, 2010)

TheMAIT said:


> If I have to read another post about missing deer with a chip shot, 71 bucks all chasing does throughout a day’s sit, dropping sticks on the piles of deer which all decided to bed under a stand... I might snap! In the 8-10 sits I’ve had so far this year... one doe/fawn combo. That’s it!!! No two sits have been in same spot on various pieces of decent looking public, using mobile saddle setup...can’t even spook a deer coming or going!!
> 
> I must really STINK!!!


Dan Infalt would say that some guys hunt to see lots of deer, while others hunt to just see that one big one that they want to kill.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> It’s always nice when it’s bigger than you think...


Great buck ,Hubb !!!!


----------



## Greenkingsalmon (May 1, 2017)

bucknasty11208 said:


> Well my streak of pitiful hunting continues. Another day, 0 deer. Going back to last season, I haven’t seen a deer in the woods since November 13th. Buddy saw 3 does tonight, his boy 0 and my dad 0. Something is amiss with the herd around here the last couple years????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


What county


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Jarheadforever said:


> Tagged out it’s been an Awesome year started with my 13 point ended it with this dandy 8. Thank you Jesus and congrats too each and everyone of ya that connected today.


Great season Jarhead. Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Greenkingsalmon said:


> What county


Bucknasty! We should hunt together-we have the same luck with deer sighting!!! Break out some cards? We wouldn’t have to worry about getting distracted by deer or anything! Lol


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

thegospelisgood said:


> Whiffed on a monster tonight. He jumped I miscalculated and it went under him hit a field rock and the bolt was doin cartwheels.
> 
> At least I recovered the bolt...
> 
> Monster I tell ya....


In Jerome??


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Jarheadforever said:


> Tagged out it’s been an Awesome year started with my 13 point ended it with this dandy 8. Thank you Jesus and congrats too each and everyone of ya that connected today.


Awesome job !!!
Thank you for your service..
You are appreciated..


----------



## Marty H (Jun 19, 2016)

Deer #2 and another big doe. Haven't seen very many good bucks and they better show up soon or I might have to take another one of their girlfriends ! Still have about 1000 acres of standing corn around us and when we see any bucks they sure don't seem like the rut has even started !


----------



## Ac338 (Jan 18, 2019)

Not quite LFTS but I just watched a doe run through the yard and a big wide 10 I've never seen was hauling after her. It's on, I'll be out on a hang and hunt in the A.M. trying to fill my restricted tag. Good luck.


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Namrock said:


> Fingers crossed 4 a short blood trail & a white belly shining @ the end of it John!!!


Well after tracking for 200 yards with speck of blood less than dime size for the most part, we backed out until morning. Found the arrow complete pass through but not good blood and shaft is covered with heavy fat and only smells like a fresh cut of venison. Unfortunately I think I made a hurting doe that was suffering from a broken leg/shoulder only hurt worse. Not sure what went wrong. The impact sounded like I shot a pumpkin no bone sound to it at all have no idea where I hit. Headed back out late am for a grid search but not good feelings about it.


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Jarheadforever said:


> Tagged out it’s been an Awesome year started with my 13 point ended it with this dandy 8. Thank you Jesus and congrats too each and everyone of ya that connected today.


Congrats on your awesome season! One you will never forget


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

bowhunter1053 said:


> haha
> 
> I took your original comment “confused” as in confused a BB for a doe. Let’s have some common sense here, comment was light hearted, no need to apologize.


All about that common sense. My comment to him was meant as light hearted as could possibly be... Couldn't have a lighter heart. Just a little silly sarcasm


----------

